# Nail polish remover for stripping



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

can anyone tell me if nail polish remover is good for stripping paint of metal and plastic models.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Metal yes, but it melts plastic if is has Acitone in it (which is what makes it good for stripping metal).


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Simple Green works great on metal but not on Plastic.

Figured I would save you the headache of wondering if it would work.

LX


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

You can use simple green safely on plastic models. Let them soak for a day or two, rinse under lukewarm water while brushing with something like a tooth brush. You can then soak the model(s) again if and as required with no danger. The only thing that will happen is the model may become unglued. Do not use nail polish remover of any kind as it destroys plastics.
For metal models try to remove any plastic parts and bases first (soak them in simple green), and the soak the metals in paint thinner/stripper.
I hope this clears things up.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

marcch said:


> You can use simple green safely on plastic models. Let them soak for a day or two, rinse under lukewarm water while brushing with something like a tooth brush. You can then soak the model(s) again if and as required with no danger. *The only thing that will happen is the model may become unglued. Do not use nail polish remover of any kind as it destroys plastics.*
> For metal models try to remove any plastic parts and bases first (soak them in simple green), and the soak the metals in paint thinner/stripper.
> I hope this clears things up.


Not if you get acetone free nail varnish remover, that worked great...

Oh, and Gothic, if you do find some nail varnish remover without acetone in it, you can usually get almost all of the paint off, let it soak for a good 24hours, and then use a toothbrush to get it all off. but if you had a colour on the model before, lets say the Primer was black, the plastic will be stained black... But Primer will go back onto it really well.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i find that detol (brown liquid, antiseptic that turns white like milk after added to water) worked really wel for me

All you do is put 1part dettol to 4 parts water, and it is reausable untill it starts to go brown again. 

You can use each solution for about 5 times, and your not wasting a lot because it really only takes enough of the solution to cover the model and leave it for about a day, then remove the model/peices being stripped from the container you put it in, and put in warm(not hot) soapy water, it stops it from being tacky. 

I absolutely ruind an old toothbrush because i didnt read that part of the tutorial, so remember that last part.

also you can find it in lots of places, i found my bottle at the local dairy, and im 12kms away from town with all the shops etc.


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find Dettol in the US? Or is it a UK/AUS only thing?


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Brake cleaner works real good for metal models. It destroys plastic. Just make sure to wear gloves and do it in a well ventilated area(outside) the fumes are nasty. uke:


----------



## Triaspia (Jan 21, 2009)

Be careful, some non acetone can still damage the models, I went to a general store to pick some up and they had two almost identical bottles from the same brand of non acetone nail polish remover, i grabbed the cheapest, it stripped the paint better then the first lot i used (some of mums i found in the cupboard)..... then things started to become un-glued, at first i thought nothing of it and left them soaking for a bit while i scrubbed one, i reached for a smaller toothbrush that i had soaking in the remover, the head had melted, bristles were pointing in all directions, i got the models out pretty quick after that, fortunately there was very little damage

I looked on the bottle afterwards, checking the ingredients again and i think it said contained Acetate, so if you plan to use nail polish remover make sure its both acetone and acetate free, or use some of the other alternatives


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

im pretty sure dettol is practicly anywhere in the world.

maybe at your local chemist as it is also used for cleansing wounds as well as an antiseptic.

if its not there try a supermarket or mart, should be near the cleaning products.

hope this helps.


----------



## Triaspia (Jan 21, 2009)

This is the dettol dirty dog is talking about, they also make a variety of soap and cleaning products,

i thought you were talking about betadine (another brown antiseptic solution) at first


----------

